# اختراع جديد مولد كهربائى بدون اى طاقة خارجية



## SAKRSUPER (1 يونيو 2007)

مطلوب ممول عربي
تم بحمد الله تعالى التوصل الى (مولد كهربائى جديد ) بدون اى طاقةخارجيه (اى مواد بتروليه ) والمطلوب هو اما ​1 - ممول يقوم بتمويل الاختراع وللعلم التكلفلةلا تتعدى خمسون الف جنية مصرى (50 الف )
2 - ممول يقوم باحضار الخامات المطلوبة
الاسم محمد رجب صقر
الوظيفة : ميكانيكى ديزل وهيدروليك
الاميل للمراسلة : [email protected]M​


----------



## TURBOFAN (2 يونيو 2007)

الطاقه لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم
بس واضح ان العدم هو الممول


----------



## sayed_007 (5 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع غريب جدا
و لكن لك كل الحق فى كتم الاسرار الخاصة بك
و لكن لاتنسى قول ان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تخلق من العدم انها مقالة من عصور سابقة و اساس تواجد الطاقة هو تحولها من شكل الى آخر مع معدلات فقد تمثل نسبة الكفائه
و الله الموفق
اخيكم سيد


----------



## خليل عبد الهادي (10 يونيو 2007)

اخي العزيز مستعد لمناقشة الموضوع معك اذا كنت جاد فعلا اتصل بي على ال***** وسوف نتوصل الى صيغة باذن الواحد الاحد


----------



## SAKRSUPER (11 يونيو 2007)

تحية طيبة وبعد 
اخى خليل ان كنت جاد فعلان اناء على اتم الاستعدد


----------



## casper_13_96 (11 يونيو 2007)

اخى العزيز : تحية طيبة وبعد
انى اشكرك على مجهودك العظيم و ادعو الله انا يكرمك 
و يارب تلاقى اكبر الشركات التى تساعدك فى هذا الاختراع 

م/ احمد زايد 
casper_13_96***********


----------



## خليل عبد الهادي (12 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز بالطبع ان جاد والا لماذا كتبت لك توكل على الله واتصل بي وسوف نجد طريقة ما لحفظ حقوقك وحقوقي وانجاز ما لم يتم انجازه من قبل ولكن قبل كل شي ما مدى تاكدك من تطبيق ونجاح الفكرة وهل طبقتها ام هي مجرد فكرة وان كانت فكرة فما هي نسبة نجاحها لانك بالتاكيد لن تطلعني عليها خوفا من سرقتها معاذ الله لذا حاول ان تتصل لنجد طريقة ما والله الموفق


----------



## SAKRSUPER (20 يوليو 2007)

اخى خليل الموضع هو التصميم واليس عير زلك ابحس عن من يعطنى الامكنيات المتوفرة فى 
الاصواق الامكنيات موجودة واشكرك على المشركة


----------



## Midorah (21 يوليو 2007)

الموضوع ده كويس جدا لو بجد حقيقي وهيعمل نقلة جامده لينا بس المهم يبقي حقيقي وياريت يا صقر توضح العمليه اكتر وشكرا جدا علي مجهودك


----------



## malrebh (29 يوليو 2007)

حسب قانون نيوتن " ان الطاقة لاتفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم "
فعليه من أين ستأتي الطاقة
وليش ركزت على الممول العربي؟ هل العربي وصل لهذا الحد من الغباء في نظرك؟
و أن الممول الأجنبي لايصاد في مثل هذه الأشياء؟

وأنا هنا لا أسئ الظن بأحد حاشا لله
ولكن أنت اطرح الفكرة وليس التصميم ومن ثم سوف تجد من يناقش الموضوع فربما 
دراستك للموضوع فيها من الخطأ بقدر مافيها من الصواب
والسلام


----------



## ziad4e (29 يوليو 2007)

we are a design and investmet company in new york USA , with arabic managment , 
we are interested in your offer , please contact us for more details > abc-trading , hotmail


----------



## المستثمر العربي (5 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الكريم اود ان اعرف كم حجم الطاقة التي يمكن توليدها حالياً ومستقبلياً .. وهل اكتملت كل ابحاثك ودراساتك وتطبيقاتك .. ام يتبع ... في حالة ان كان عملك جيد وناجح ويمكن تطويره .. انا جاهز لغاية 200 الف جنيه وليس 50 الف وهذا تشجيعاً مني لك ولكل مبدع وصاحب فكر خلاّق .. ارجو مراسلتي لمن هم يحملون مبتكرات واختراعات جديدة على البريد التالي
mbrdos***********
نرجو من الله العلي القدير ان يوفق شبابنا المكافح
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ba-mss (5 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز:ممكن تصميم المشروع لكي تعم الفائدة


----------



## SAKRSUPER (12 أغسطس 2007)

تحية طيبة وبعد
من يستطيع تنفيز المشروع انا فى المملكة العربية السعودية يتصل بى وسوف اعطى الموضوع لة 

على شا رت تعوضى عن المشروع المحمول 0508328114


----------



## جاسور (17 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هذه أول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدي وأود ان يكون لي تعليق علي هذا الموضوع 
أولا أشكر الأخ صقر علي عرضه هذا الموضوع وأقول له ستجد الكثيرون ممن سوف يهاجمونك ويحتجون بقوانين نيوتن وقوانين الديناميكا الحراريه وغيرها من قوانين الفيزياء الأساسيه وربما يتهمك البعض بانصب والأحتيال ولكني سأقدم فيما يلي ما يبريء ذمتك بأذن الله ويشرح الفكره الأساسيه لتوليد الطاقه بدون وقود 
والأن فلنبدأ علي بركه الله 
يوجد فرع من فروع العلم يسمي (free energy ) أو الطاقه المجانيه وهذا العلم لا يزال في طور النمو ولكن هناك ألاف الأختراعات تحت هذا المسمي وألاف التقنيين المهتمين بهذا العلم والطاقه المجانيه هي ببساطه هي كيف تحصل علي طاقه من جهاز او اله أو ترتيبه معينه اكثر من الطاقه الداخله الي تلك الأله وبالطبع أول ما يسمع المهندسين الذين ليس لهم درايه بمباديء عمل هذه الأجهزه سوف تثور ثورتهم ويقومون ولا يقعدون ويستهذئون ولا يستنطون ولكني أقول لهم رويدا رويدا حتي أكمل حديثي 
أولا عدم تعارض مبدأ الطاقه المجانيه مع قانون ( الطاقه لا تفني ولا تستحدث من عدم ) ولكي أقرب لكم فكره الطاقه المجانيه سوف أوضح لكم بمثال أفتراضي لنفترض أننا قمنا بصنع أله تعطي أكثر مما تستهلك بمعدل مره ونصف فعند أداره هذه الأله سوف نحتاج الي بدء حركتها حتي تبدأ في تغذيه نفسها بنفسها وبعد ذلك نسحب طاقه بدء الحركه وهذا لا خلاف عليه طبقا لقانون نيوتن ( تظل الأجسام محتفظه بحالتها من سكون او حركه منتظمه مالم تؤثر عليها قوه خارجيه تعمل علي تغيير حالتها ) ونحن لا نختلف في هذا فليس معني طاقه مجانيه هو اللفظ المطلق كأن يقول الرجل للأله أعملي فتعمل من تلقاء نفسها ولكن المعني هو ان تعطي الأله طاقه أكثر مما تستهلك والأن نصل الي نقطه الخلاف الثانيه وهي في قانون الديناميكا الحراريه القائل ان ( مجموع الطاقات الداخله = مجموع الطاقات الخارجه ) أقول أن هذا القانون يسري فقط علي الألات التي لاتستطيع ان تنتج أكثر مما تستهلك ولكن عندما تخترع اله تستطيع ان تنتج طاقه أكثر مما تستهلكه فهذا معناه ان هذا القانون خاص بالألات ذات الكفائه التي لا تتعدي 100% وهنا ربما يثور البعض ويقول لي انت تهزي كيف تنتج اله طاقه أكثر مما تستهلك فعلا فأقول لهم بل هناك الكثير والكثير الذي يجب ان تتعلموه في هذه الدنيا وهو انه لا يوجد شيء يسمي قانون لكل الحالات بل تختلف القوانين لأختلاف الأكتشافات ومن أمثله الطاقه المجانيه المحركات ذاتيه الحركه التي لا تحتاج الي اي وقود أو مصدر طاقه خارجي لكي تعمل و من امثلتها محرك هاوارد جونسون ومحرك برنديف وهذه المحركات تعتمد علي المغناطيسات الثابته فقط في الحصول علي الحركه الدورانيه وأعطاء فائض في الطاقه يصلح للأستخدام في شتي المجالات وهي أختراعات مسجله ولدي شخصيا بعض مخططاتها وطريقه عملها وهناك أيضا أله دي بالما وأبحاث العالم بيردن والكثير والكثير وانا شخصيا مشرف علي قسم الطاقه المجانيه بموقع التقنيه ولقد شرحت كثير من اختراعات الطاقه المجانيه ولكن هناك شيء أخير أحب ان أنبه له وهو ان الطاقه المجانيه هي طاقه مقموعه من قبل أباطره الأقتصاد العالمي حيث انها تتعارض مع خططهم الحاليه للسيطره علي الأقتصاد العالمي ولقد حوربت الطاقه المجانيه كثيرا وكثير من الأبتكارات الناجحه لم يكتب لها ان تري النور فهناك من أغتيل بسبب أختراعاته في الطاقه المجانيه وهناك من اشتروا منه مبتكراته ثم دفنوها في خزائنهم كي لا تري النور وهناك من أتهموه بانصب وألأحتيال ثم قمعوه


----------



## جاسر (17 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي جاسور حياك الله وبياك 

الطاقة المجانية حسب فهمي هي الطاقة المتوفرة بالمجان أو المهدره بدون فائدة
.... يعني لو اخترعت محرك يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية فهذا يعني
أنني استفدت من علم الطاقة المجانية ( الموجودة ).

لكن أن يقال ( بدون طاقة ) هنا يأتي الإشكال  وربما قصد أخونا Sakrsuper
هو ما تفضلت به ...

جزاك الله خير حقيقة مداخلة قيمة استفدت منها

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## جاسور (17 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم جاسر شكرا لك وأحب ان أوضح لك شيئا انا أقصد تماما ما عنيته بأن الطاقه المجانيه هي الحصول علي الطاقه بدون وقود نهائيا وهذا نوع أو الحصول علي طاقه كبيره بأستخدام طاقه صغيره 
وهذا نوع أخر ومن أمثله النوع الأول محرك برنديف والفيديو الخاص به في الرابط أدناه 

http://madlyscience.vodpod.com/video/42262-perendev-magnetic-motor

أما النوع الثاني فمن أمثلته fuelless engine ولسوف أضع مخططاته وطريقه عمله في موضوع منفصل بأذن الله في النهايه أحب أشكرك أخ جاسر وأقول لك أن الطاقه المجانيه هي مصطلح مختلف عن مصطلح الطاقه المتجدده أو Renewable Energy وذلك لأن فكره العمل في بعض الأحيان تختلف عن مفهوم الطاقه المتجدده والتي تهتم بأستغلال الطاقات الطبيعييه مثل طاقه الشمس وطاقه الرياح وطاقه المد والجزر وطاقه باطن الأرض الحراريه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 أغسطس 2007)

في قسم الطاقة المتجدد كثيرون طرحوا موضوع مشابه ارجوا ان تراجعهم

لا أدري مصداقية هذه المواضيع لكن اظن انه لابد من الرجوع لادارة الملتقى في موضوع السماح

بوضع ارقام الاتصال ؟؟؟

واتمنى ان شاء الله ان تجد من يدعم


----------



## جاسر (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي الفاضل جاسور قد أثرت فضولي 
قرأت عن مثالك الأول في هذا الموضوع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=497471

صحيح بدون وقود ولكن هناك دخل input وهو المغناطيس الا يعتبر طاقة؟! 

حقيقة قرأت بعض المواضيع حول هذا الموضوع الشيق ولكن ما زلت بين بين

جزاك الله خير


----------



## جاسور (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك أخ جاسر فعلا أنا معك ان المغناطيس يعتبر طاقه ولكن في النهايه هي أله تكفي نفسها وتعطي فائض حيث ان القانون يقول ان كفاءه الأله تساوي مقدار ما يدخل لها من من طاقه مطروح منه المفاقيد والأحتكاك ولكن الأله المغناطيسيه لا يدخل لها أي شيء وحيث ان المغناطيس بنيه أساسيه لهذه الأله أذن لايعتبر دخلا ولو أعتبرناه طاقه داخله لأحتجنا أن نغير كثير من القوانين المعتاده

عامتا أليك وثيقه تشرح أله من ألات النوع الثاني وهي الألات التي تنتج أكثر مما تستهلك وهذه الأله تسمي المحرك الذي لا يحتاج الي وقود وهو محرك يعمل بطاقه صغيره ويعطي طاقه أكثر بكثير مما يستهلك والوثيقه بالمرفقات


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## جاسر (19 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير .. مرفق قيم 

عاطر التحايا


----------



## SAKRSUPER (23 أغسطس 2007)

اخى جاسور تحياتى الطيبة 
واشكرك على الموضع القيم والمشركة


----------



## hussamli (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..... اخي العزيز الملف الموجود لا يعمل من فضلك اعد تحميل الملف في رابط اخر كي نستفيد من العلم الذي وضعه الله لنا في الأرض و لك الشكر و الجزاء الحسن


----------



## SAKRSUPER (25 يناير 2009)

ألحمد اللة واحدة وألصلاة واسلام على من لة نبيى بعدة سيدنا محمد صلاة أللة وعلية وسلام
تحية طيبة من عند أللة مبركة طيبة
ألى ألمقمين وألمشرفين على ألملتقى ألى راضكم ألجميل والتعلمى فى هزا ألموضع
وأللة ألموفيق لما يحب ويرضة


----------



## أحمد صبري علي حسن (28 يناير 2009)

يا أخي صاحب فكرة مولد كهربي بدون أي طاقة خارجية،ما هذا الكلام الذي ليس له أي أساس علمي ولا أدري ماهو هدفك من هذا الكلام،لقد نجحت في استثارة الكثيرين وأنا منهم في المشاركة برد،ولكني انصحك أن تعرض الفكرة الموجودة عندك على مهندس متخصص ممن تثق بهم حتى يوضح لك سوء الفهم والالتباس الذي جعلك تعتقد بأن ذلك ممكن،إن كل قوانين الفيزياء التقليدية بل وقوانين النظرية النسبية تؤكد على أن قوانين نيوتن للحركة صحيحة ودقيقة وأنه ليس هناك طاقة من اللاشئ،ولا أدري هل ستزود هذا المولود بكتلة من اليورانيوم أو الوقود المشع كمصدر للطاقة أما ستستعمل توربينة رياح أم أن لديك بالفعل التباس واضح في مدخلات ومخرجات الطاقة


----------



## SAKRSUPER (28 يناير 2009)

عرضت الفكرة على مختصين مع احتفاظى بيبعض النقط
يتكوت المحرك من ثلاث مرحل وهزأ الجزأ الاول من المشروع
أولآن التشغيل يعتمد على طاقة خارجية من(220ف)الى (360ف) حسب النوع
المحرك يتكون من مجموعة تعتمد على تحويل الطاقة الكهربئية الى طاقة ميكانكية من شنهة 
تشغيل مجموعة من التربينات المستقلة تنقسم الى ثلاث مرحل تعمل --------------------
عند تشغيل المحرك الى الحد المسموح بة تنتقل الطاقة النتجة وهى بنسبة (40%)الى تربين زات
مرحلاتين من شنهما استقبل الطاقة النتجة عن المحرك وعودتهة فى صورة ثانية ليكون بزلك
رفع الكفئة 
يتكون المجموعة من (7)(محركات) على قرص تربينى سرعتة تتروح ما بين(5000لفة )(الى(9000لفة )
فى الدقيقة نستفيد من (3000لفة )وزلك لتشغيل الموليد نستفيد منة فى طاقة تعادل(3000ك ف)
الجيل الاول الزى يعمل بطاقة (220ف) للمحرك ألوحد
- واحد- نستفيد من تشغيل المحركات -
-ثانين- الطاقة المتبقية نستفيد منة فى اغراض اخرأ 
هزأ ملخص بصيط عنة 
* ( اللة الموفق ان شا اللة وتعالى ) *


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله جميعا على ردودكم المقنعه الى حد ما ولكن لا نفشل مجهودات الاخ المحترع وادعوه الى تسجيل براء ة اختراعه وعرضه على الشركات المستخدمه له


----------



## الهليمه (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته \

شباب أنا مؤيد للإختراع لاني إلى الان وأنا أدرس الموضووع لي حوالي سنه

هو تحويل الحركه الميكانيكيه إلى حركه كهربائيه والحركه الكهرابائيه إلا حركه ميكانيكه على شرط الاستغناء عن الموارد الاخرى التي تساعد على توليد الحركه


----------



## SAKRSUPER (7 فبراير 2009)

تحية طيبة 
تحويل الحركة الكهربئية الى حركة ميكانيكية 
ابحث عن تحويل الحركة الموتر الكهربئى
تحويل الحركة الدورانية الى حركة تربينات 
مثل حركة المحرك النفاث للتربينة الحرة
ومن الضغط الناتج لتربينة الى التربينات 
ليتعويض الكفائة للمحرك 
ان يسهل اللة عليك ما تبحث عنة واللة الموفق لما يحب ويرضأ
سمحنى على تقصيرى فى الشرح


----------



## ma3 (11 فبراير 2009)

ارجو ان لاتكون جهودكم في مجال المولد يربط محرك ويدير المحرك المولد ويبقى يدور بتغذية عكسية ؟
أو في مجال تحويل الطاقة من شكل الى آخر !
عدا ذلك ابحاثكم تساوي ملاين *** وأتمنى لك التوفيق ****


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

مشروع جميـــــــــــــــــل


----------



## ابوعابدين (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا لاأستغرب هذا


----------



## عبدالمجيد لطرش (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ صقر بارك الله فيك يا اخى الاسلام هدا موضوع مهم ونحن محتاجون الى مثل هؤلاء الناس من المسلمين ولهدا أود ان تنشر هدا العلم بالطبع بعد ان تقضي به ما تريد و حداري ان يلتفو حولك الكفار فيأخدو هدا العلم منك وانت تضحك و ادا اردت ان تتعرف علي ابعث على madid-13************* .


----------



## SAKRSUPER (20 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك على النصيحة الكريمة 
أن يعم الخير على الجمع الطيب
واللة الموفق لينورة وعلمة للاجتهاد فى العلم والبحث عن ما ينفع الناس


----------



## fastmada (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ جاسور بصراحة كنت اول مرة عن حاجة اسمها free energy
بالرغم انى اعرف الفكرة نفسها وجزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة الرائعة ونرجو المزيد 
اما بالنسبة للاخ صقر فالموضوع مش واضح بالنسبة لى نرجوا المزيد لتوضيح الراى


----------



## SAKRSUPER (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم وراحمة اللة جلأ وعلأ 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
اطرح الموضوع للعمل فى مثل هزا الوقت
المحرك +الموليد 
1- المحرك يعمل بيطريقة بسيطة
-الحركة الميكانيكية للتربينات والنتج عن الدفع الموجة من التربينات
جزا من هزه التربينات يعمل بيطريقة مستقلة مع المحرك الكهربائى لياسباب فنية تتعلق بالقوة والحرارة
الجزء الثانى يعمل او مثل -المحرك النفاث مثل الحركة بين الداثر والقنبروسر مع بعض التعديل 
(يعمل المحرك بطاقة كهربائية بين -220 فلط يعمل للمجموعة المستقلة بة)
-يتكون المحرك من ثلاث اجزاء كل جزء يتكون من جزاين + الهيكل -
اماء الجزاء الاوسط يتكون من المحرك والتجويف وانشئات الاساسية السبيتة للجسم)
يعمل المحرك كاكل -على توظيف طاقة الرياح ونقل الطاقة الى مستوأ الحركة التشغلية
-(الفيدة من هزا كلة )
المجموعة المستقلة للموليد الكهربائى 
الموليد الكهربائى يعمل على اعطاء طاقة كهربائية تتروح بين ثلاث الف فالط -
( يستاميد الحركة من محرك تربينى تتروح سرعتة بين سبعة الف لفة فى الدقيقة)
هزأ المحرك التربينى يستاميد الطاقة المحركة لة من المحرك الازى اعمل علية 
( كيف زلك -)
المحرك الازى اعمل علية يعمل بطاقة كهربائية تتروح بين 220-فالط 
يعطى قوة رياح على جزاء من المحرك التربينى للموليد الكهربائى من والى )
يوجد سبعة محرك بنفس العمل على المحرك التربينى للموليد الكهربائى
يستهلك المحريكات السبعة طاقة كهربائية -1540 فالط من الطاقة الاساسية للعمل -
الحركة وبيدية التشغيل من طاقة خرجية ثم ينتقل الى الطاقة الدخلية لة 
اكتفى بيزلك


----------



## أبو عبيدة الجراح (26 أبريل 2009)

ما هذا يا أخي الله يهديك

الطاقة إحسبها بالواط و ليس بالفولط

إذا إستعملت في المشروع محركات كهربائية فقط فتأكد انه لا طاقة مجانية بل خسارة الطاقة

فكل محرك تخسرع فيه طاقة عن طريق الحرارة و إذا حولت الطاقة الميكانيكية إلى رياح ثم مر اخرى ميكانيكية فأنت تخسر طاقة أيظا 


حوال أخي و احسب 


ربما مداخلة الأخ جاسور تنفعك أحسن إذا كنت تريد طاقة مجانية و لكن الحقيقة غير ذلك لا يوجد طاقة مجانية


طبعا لا أقول أن ذلك غير ممكن 


لكن للبشر أجل غير ممكن




سبحان ربي العظيم

{ إِنَّمَا قَوْلُنَا لِشَيْءٍ إِذَا أَرَدْنَاهُ أَن نَّقُولَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ } [النحل: 40]


أنصحك أخي بالتوجه للطاقة المتجددة أفظل بكثير مثل طاقة المد و الجزر ففيها طاقة متجددة مجانية كل يوم
فقط تحتاج لأموال و هكتارات من الأراضي قرب البحر 
تصور أخي عندك سد ماء أنت تقوم بإسغلاله في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية عن آخره أثناء الجزر و يمتلئ أثناء المد دون تدخل منك و لا أي شيء بل حتى عند وقت الإمتلاء تنتج طاقة كهربائية أيظا


كما يمكنك التوجه لطاقة الشمسية أو طاقة الرياح


----------



## SAKRSUPER (27 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل
الموضوع ليس كما يتصور البعض من موتر كهرباء يحرك تربينات والتربينات تحرك موليد كهرباء
عندما قليت اخترع مصرى من مصرى كنت اعى ما اقول من عمل موفيد ليس بة اى نشا ط بيترولى
او نشاط يضر اى كان
الاختراع فى ( طاقة كهرابئية بسيطة + التربينات) عمل المجموعة الاولة+ عمل المجموعة الثانية و الثلاثة) 
والتربينات الامامية للموليد والترابيط بينهم فى الحركة وما تفعلة كل مجموعة من حركة وعمل داخل المجموعة
يعطنى القضرة على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية على مادار ( اربعة وعشرين ساعة)
مع العلم النظرية للاجتراع تعلمتهة من المحركات التربينية من عملى كميكانيكى
ومن المحركات الاتى تعمل بيطاقة الرياح على السواحل مع العلم انة مكلفة 
ارجو ---
مع الشكر


----------



## SAKRSUPER (27 أبريل 2009)

اخى المشريف اشكرك - جميع التعليقات قرتهة لة داعى ليحسف بعض منة


----------



## أبو عبيدة الجراح (28 أبريل 2009)

أخي SAKRSUPER راجع رد الأخ ma3 فإني أخاف أنك وقعت فيما نبه الأخ


----------



## SAKRSUPER (2 مايو 2009)

اتكلام عن اختراع وليس عن تسلية وليعبة تعجب البعض


----------



## bibirizzo (6 مايو 2009)

اخواني السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته انا بدوري مع طرح الاخ لاننا و ببساطة لو تاءملنا في هدا الكون الشاسع اللامتناهي بقدرة القادر لوجدنا من الطاقة ما يكفي للانسان مهما طالت الازمان فهي فينا و حولنا لقد راءيت قبل سنوات قليلة على شاشة التلفاز شريط علمي يحكي عن هدا الموضوع (الطاقة) وما ادهلني اختراع بسيط عبارة عن زعنفة صغيرة جدا تزرع في الحداء حيث تعمل كشاحن للبطاريات الصغيرة خلال المشي فلا تتعجب بالنظريات الزائلة عبر الزمن فقد راءينا نظريات مماثلة قبلها و سرعان مازالت بعد تصادمها بالاختراعات و الابحاث العلمية الحديثة فهناك مثلا بعض الاشكال المعقدة التركيب تحدث حركات غريبة كاءن تجعلها تتمايل او تدور اوتهتزمغناطيسيا و بهده الحركات تستطيع ان تجعل منها ما شئت ادا كنت مؤهلا علميا وحتى عتادا و هناك مخططات كثيرة سوف اساهم بها ان شاء الله لاني جديد في هدا المنتدى و شكرا . اخوكم من الجنوب الجزائري


----------



## معتز بالله غباشى (14 مايو 2009)

كيف قمت بفعل هذا!!!!!!!!


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 مايو 2009)

فكر ثم بحث ثم قام بالتنفيذ


----------



## فائق الذكاء (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم ولكن يجب يعرف الاخوه الكرام بان المغناطيس عباره عن طاقه كامنه يمكن الاستفادة منها تجاريا وللمزيد م المعلومات اتصلوا بنا نبحث عن مستثمر


----------



## نسرين حمدي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مشتركة جديدة في الملتقى
بحضر لدرجة الدكتوراه في العلوم البيئية
وارغب في معرفة المصطلحات الحديثة في مجال استخدامات الطاقة في البيئة المشيدة


----------



## Thegangster (18 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اعتقد ان الكلام اللى اتقال من زمان ان الطاقه لا تفنى ولا تثتحدث من عدم ولكن يمكن تحويلها من صوره لاخرى ده كلام سليم 100 في الميه طول المده دى وانت جاى دلوقتى بتهدم الكلام ده كله

فا اكيد انت بتدى طاقه عشان تاخد طاقهف م
فا انت مش هتاخد طاقه من العدم .....احنا مش بنلعب اسغمايه هنا....ولا ايه؟


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## سامح بور (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ربما تبدوا الاشياء شىء اخر وربما كان كذلك فعلاا


----------



## صالح علي علي (14 يناير 2010)

من الممكن ذالك ولاكن بدون قدرة تفوق طاقة تشغيل محرك كهرباء بمحرك ديزل ان كانت هذه الفكرة المطروحة وارجو من الله ان يسدد خطاك و الله الموفق


----------



## عبد الحميد نور (28 يناير 2010)

الله الموفق


----------



## عبد الحميد نور (28 يناير 2010)

لعل الله أراد بأمة الإسلام خيرا


----------



## عبد الحميد نور (28 يناير 2010)

ترى العدم الذى يتحدث عنه الكثيرون ماهو بالنسبة للبشر....العدم هو مالا يتقبل وجوده عقل...والعقل لا يتقبل حقائق كثيرة....إذا .فليس هناك عدم...إذا فقانون الطاقة خاطىء..وعليه يمكن إستنتاج طاقة مثالية لا تفنى أبدا بإذن الله

ولكن...الطريق العملى يحتاج إلى كثير من المحاولات دون اليأس


----------



## SAKRSUPER (29 يناير 2010)

طريق العلم يحتاج الاكتهاد وطريق العمل يحتاج الى كثير من المحاولات دون الياس 
والى الكلمة الطيبة 
اشكرك اخى الكريم عبد الحميد نور وبرك الله جلأ وعلأ لك 
وان يجمع المسلمين على الخير فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (29 يناير 2010)

الأخ الكريم صقر تحياتى لك لاجتهادك ومحاولة اختراع آلة تعمل بدون وقود أوطاقة خارجية وأحترم فيك صبرك واصرارك ولكن أحب أن الفت نظرك أنه لايوجد آلة تعمل بدون طاقة ومن المعروف والمثبت أن فى أى آلة تكون الطاقة الداخلة لها أكبر من الخارجة منها أى أن كفاءة الآلة تكون أقل من 100% فلم تظهر حتى الآن آلة كفاءتها 100% فمن المعروف أن الطاقة الداخلة= الطاقة المستفادة + طاقة مفقودة نتيجة الاحتكاك وفقد الحرارة وغيرها وعن تعليق بعض الأخوة بأنه يوجد علم يؤكد أن الطاقة الصغيرة يمكن أن تنتج طاقة أكبر ,أرجو أن يعطونا بعض أمثلة من الواقع تثبت ذلك أو يشرحوا لنا بطريقة مبسطة النظرية التى بنى عليها هذا العلم . فلو نظرنا بشىء من المنطق حتى بدون الدخول فى نظريات علمية أن هناك آلة تعمل بهذه الطريقة لوجدنا أن الطاقة الناتجة من الآلة تستمر فى الزيادة الى مالانهاية وهذا مخالف للمنطق ولم نره فى حياتنا ولكن المنطقى أن الآلة اذا تركت فأن حركتها تضمحل مع مرور الوقت . الأخ العزيز صقر يعلم الله أننى لا أقصد برأيى هذا احباطك أوالاقلال من قيمة مجهودك ولكن أقصد اعطاءك الرأى العلمى لعدم اضاعة الوقت سدى مع قناعتى التامة أنه يمكن أن تخرج الأفكار الرائعة من أبسط الناس ولا تخطر على بال المختصين أنفسهم لأن الأفكار والابداع منة وتوفيق من الله يعطيها من يشاء . أرجو أن تستمر فى اجتهادك عسى الله أن يلهمك بأفكار عديدة تنفع الأمة وجزاك الله خيراً والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته( الطاقة التى لاتفنى أبداً هى قدرة الله سبحانه وتعالى )


----------



## SAKRSUPER (31 يناير 2010)

اشكر الاخ الكريم مصطفى 
النظريات التى اعمل علية حتا الان من بعض النظريات المحرك التربينى وبجتهد فى رفع كفائت غرف الاشتعال للمحرك
التربينى وكان لى تصميم قدمتة ليهيت تسليح القوات المسلحة وكان هزا التصميم جزا من محرك لطئرة شهيرة الان
وكان زلك سنة 1984م وانا اعمل ميكانيكى ديزل نقل اعجبت كثيرن بنقل الحركة ثما تعلمت ماهو الهيدورلك ونقل الحركة عن طريق سائل الهيدورلك ثما تعلمت الكهرباء والمحركات الكهربئية والموليدات الكهربئية اعجبت كثيران بيطاقة الكهربئية وكنت اعمل بحث عن المحرك التربينى للدبابة أم 1 , الامركية وكان من ضمن البحث الدنمو الحاص
للمحرك الدبابة , النهاية بدا يطرح على فكرى بعض النظريات لمحرك للدبابة ولكن بعد ما قمت بيبعض الدراسات ونظريات للتشغيل ونقل الحركة واجت ان المساحة فى التجويف الدبابة اصغر من المحرك ونقل الحركة 
وكان البيدية فى توليد الطاقة الكهربئية وافيدة عن طريق نقل الحركة من المحرك الى الموليد 
وشجعنى طرح المشروع بعد ما تعلمتة عن المفعلات النواوية واضررهة على كل كائن حى على وجة الارض 
المشروع كلة فى تفعيل الطاقة الميكانيكية والكهربئية وهزا يطول شرحة وتركبتة من الدخل للمحرك 
الله جلا وعلا الموفق وانا لة ابخل بة عن احد ولكان هناك بعض النظريات تكون صعبة على البعض فى البيدية 
وكل ما اطلوبة هو وارشة للخرطة و70 الف خنية فى الوقت الحلى من اسعار للخمات المعدنية لتصنيع المحرك 
ولة اطلب شى لنفسى سبحان الله وتعالى


----------



## هارون عبدالله (3 يونيو 2010)

*السودان-*

اخى لقد انشددت الى اختراعك لنني في ارض تعانى من عدم الكهربا وشح في الوقود اخي سر الي الامام ولا ترجع ليس هناك صعب ولا مستحيل الجدير بلزكر انني افهم في المكانيكاو الكهربا


----------



## Ak-44 (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم صاحب الموضوع
اول شي انا طالب حادي عشر علمي سوري في الكويت
يعني ماني من مستوى الاخوة المهندسين الكرام الموجودين هون
بس طموحي كبير جدا اكتر ما انو صير مهندس
ما علينا هههه
المهم
اخي اعتقد انك كتبت "بدون طاقة خارجية" واني قرأت "باستخدام طاقة الرياح" وما الا ذلك.. فهذا استخدام للطاقة الخارجية
اخي انا واثق بأن المشروع يمكن تنفيذه, ويمكن عمل محرك يعمل للأبد
والفكرة براسي من سنوات صراحة
بس فكرتي كانت غير
بالعطلة ان شاء الله سوف احاول تطبيقها نظريا ثم عمليا لعلها تنجح واعتقد انها ناجحة باذن الله
الاخوة المعترضين على مخالفة الاختراع لقانون نيوتن.. يا اخوان اعتقد ان الاخ صاحب الموضوع غلط في العنوان فقط وكان قصده اعطاء طاقة اولية لتشغيل الجهاز, بعدين بيشتغل الجهاز بانتاج الطاقة
انا صراحة عجبتني فكرة محرك برنديف المغناطيسي وشفت الفيديو
واعتقد التفسير لما يحدث هو كالتالي
3 مجموعات من المغناطيسات القوية
مجموعة تقع على القرص الدوار
وتتنافر مع المجموعتين الي على المقبضين
بس تنافر متبادل
أقصد عندما تقع احدى مجموعتي المقابض في مقابل مجموعة القرص, تكون مجموعة المقبض الاخرى غير مقابلة لمغناطيسات مجموعة القرص
انا صراحة لم ابحث في كيفية عمل ذاك المحرك واكتفيت بالاستنتاج الذاتي
صراحة محرك برنديف المغناطيسي لغى فكرة "محرك يعمل للأبد" لدي
لأنه ابسط واقل تكاليف
شكرا


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 يونيو 2010)

ا


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 يونيو 2010)

اخوكم احمد 
انا عندى ايضا فكره توليد طاقه كهربائيه ولكن بدون استخدام قوه خارجه ولقد جربتها باستخدام اجهزه صغيره ونجحت ولكن انتاجت طاقه ضئيله ولا اعرف ان ان صممته على شكل اكبر ما سيكون مقدار الطاقه الناتجه 
ولكنى لا اهتم بهذا الموضوع نظرا لانشغالى بعلم الطيران
وامتلك فكره اخرى ولكنها لتحويل طاقه اهتزاز الجسم لانتاج طاقه تكفى لشحن متعلقات تحيط بالانسان
سلام


----------



## دشاوى (10 يونيو 2010)

ارجو من كل الاخوة الافاضل ان يوسعوا افقهم بالنسبة للمشاريع الجديدة والواعدة للطاقة 
وعدم الاعتماد التام على النظريات فنحن من جيل حضر اكتشاف خطاء نظريات كثيرة 
ولا يوجد عدم ولم يخلق الانسان شيئا بل اكتشف فى الوقت الذى قدره له الله سبحانه 
فالكهرباء موجودة فى الهواء ولاكن كيف نتحكم فى توجيهها واستخدامها هذه هى الاكتشافات
ولكم جميعا ارق تحياتى


----------



## samer-525 (6 أغسطس 2010)

كيف مقموعة بينما هناك كثير من المواق التي تتكلم عن الموضوع


----------



## الده (20 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز 
لديه فكرة ماطور كهربائي+مولده عندما نشغل الماطور الكهربائي يقوم بفر المولده وبعد ذالك تقوم المولده بتغذية الماطور هل تنجح العمليه ارجو جواب


----------



## Hassan Haes (22 أغسطس 2010)

على سيرة الاختراعات هنالك طريقة جديدة في الانارة
وهي اشعال المصباح واطفائه من مكانين مختلفين
بطريقة مغايرة لطريقة الدركسيون المعروفة
وهي من اختراع صديقي:حسن صالح هايس الحلو
فلذالك انا ارجو ان تجد الدعم يا أخي وكل شخص من امتالك لزم يكون
في دعم حكومي لهم


----------



## سند القدومي (23 أغسطس 2010)

الفكره يمكن انها تكون صحيحه في حاله واحده عندما يتم اثباتها ع ارض الواقع عن طريق التصميم وبتمنا انو ربنا يوفقك
وتتوصل لهاد المحرك وكل الاحتراااام الك


----------



## jaffarjabbar (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بوصفي مهندس كهرباء ومؤمن بالبحث النظري وماتعلمته كنت كلما قيل لي كهرباء بالمجان أنتفض وخصوصا عندما أسمع محرك مربوط الى مولد فالفكرة على هذا العرض باطلة اكيداولكن بعد الطلاع على فرضية أستثمار الطاقة المغناطيسية بعد ان امكن تصنيع مغانط خاصة قوية يتحدثون عن الف تسلا ووجود محرك كهربائي نوع hamming bierd الذي يعطي كفاءة 500% وربط مولد من المغانط يزعمون العمل للمحرك بخمس الطاقة تقريبا والأحتفاظ بالباقي والمخترع أمريكي يحتكر الموضوع علميا وعنده عرض فديوي على النتر نت وأنتهى الدوام وآمل ان اكمل في يوم ىخر


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيبيالوردة هذاه الاطروحة ليست هندسية لأنه العلم يقول (الطاقة لا تفنى و لاتستحدث و لكن يمكن تحويلها من حالة الى أخرى)فأذا كانت لديك الاسباب فأطرحها للنقاش لنتوصل الى الحلول
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## mouafak (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أيها الشباب السلام عليكم 
الآن آخر اختراعاتي هو مولد كهربائي (3000) واط يلزمه الطاقة في الاقلاع والتعويض فقط ياشباب
المخترع موفق غزال وأنا من سوريا بكل فخر


----------



## ابن رام الله (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوور يا اخي


----------



## MOHAD.1 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أتمني أتجد ممول لمشروعك ونستفيد من الطاقة التي تتكلم عنها....


----------



## mostafa_eldabee (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع من 2007
فإذا لم يتم هذا المشروع فأريد أن أتعاون
أما إذا تم أريد شراء وحده توليد كهرباء من هذا المنتج
مع أطيب تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العبيدي50 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*مواد كهربائي جديد بدون **اي** طاقة خارجية ( اى مواد بترولية ) ، فهمت من هده الجملة ان المولد يمكن ان يعمل بمصادر طاقة اخرى ما عدى المواد البترولية ، هدا ممكن ، لكن بدون طاقة خارجية على الاطلاق غير ممكن .
*


----------



## jaffarjabbar (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
إخواني الظاهر أن موضوع الطاقة المجانية المستخلصة من الطبيعة قديم ربما يرجع الى نهايات 1800 اي وقت العالم تسلا مخترع التيار المتناوب الذي أخترع ملف يعمل بالتردد الرنيني ويشغل مصابيح بطاقة دخول قليلة ولكن هذا العالم لم يلق اي دعم في هذا المجال لأن الشركات المحتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء والتي تبيع الكهرباء لاتخدمها هذه الأفكار 
وأكثر هذه الأفكار مقبولية هي فكرة استثمار الطاقة المغناطيسية في توليد الكهرباء وهي طاقة لايمكن انكار وجودها طبقا ً لمحفوظة الطاقة لاتفنى ولاتستحدث علما أن تحويل الطاقة من شكل الى آخر يولد شغلاً يمكن استثماره في توليد الكهرباء


----------



## مهندس موهوب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوي انت غلطان هاذا الموضوع ايش دخله ب طيران


----------



## elyajizi (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم بالسعودية لقد انجزت الاختراع و لكي اسجل براءة الاختراع بالكويت طلب مني ان اكون شريك ب49% لاني مقيم بالدولة في حين الكويتي ب51% حسب قانون الاختراع بالكويت بعدما قمت بتجربته او ابيعه للدولة مقابل
600000 دولار لكن طموحي اكبر من هدا لهدا قررت بيع الاختراع بمبلغ 2مليون دينار و من يستطيع دلك فليتصل بادارة الموقع وكل من ينشر الاختراع على اي موقع فهو مغفل لان باستطاعة اي احد سرقته نضريا علما ان العالم باسره يبحت عن هدا الاختراع فرجاءا الموضوع ليس بالهين .............اتمو اموركم بالسر و الكتمان........ حسب الحديت الشريف .......القدرة الانتاجية 90كيلو واط


----------



## الفتال (29 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك وانشاء الله تكون الفكرة متكاملة وانا تقريبا فاهم الفكرة


----------



## اكرم تويج (3 ديسمبر 2010)

فقط اريد الفكره وشكرا


----------



## Omar Sawalha (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اتوقع استخدام نظام هيدروليكي مع وجود البطاريات 
الفكرة ممكنة
بس احسبها صح


----------



## waleed alassdi (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان ترسل المخطط بشكل كامل لكي يتم التفاهم عليه وتنفيذه وعندي كافة الامكانيات لدعم هذا المشرورع بارك الله فيك وينور الله طريقك


----------



## SAKRSUPER (15 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله


----------



## mani.9876543210 (20 مارس 2011)

في الحقيقة هذا ليس خيالا
لاقرب الموضوع للأخوه الاعضاء
بوضعك جسم ممغنط داخل عدة مجالات مغناطيسية موزعة بشكل مدروس
فإنك لو قمت بتدوير هذا الجسم المعلق في الهواء و المحاط بتلك المجالات المغناطيسية
فإنه سيدور بإذن الله تعالى للأبد
و قد رأيت نموذجا لذلك اثناء زيارتي لاحد الدول في جنوب شرق اسيا
و شكرا


----------



## ouadahusto (21 مارس 2011)

et moi aussi j'ai une aidé pour produire une énergie renouvelable(sans source) mais pas des moyens


----------



## ksaid (10 أبريل 2011)

هذا الفخ وقع فيه علماء كثيرون
عندي سوؤال الى من يريد ان يصنع محرك ذاتي الطاقة كيف تشغله و كيف توقفه و كيف يحدد اتجاه الدوران الذي يدور فيه و اي صوت يصدره و كيف يزيد في السرعة و ينقصها لو جاوبت نفسك على هذه الاسئلة فقد صنعته


----------



## المهندس مصطفى عوض (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الطرح الرائع


----------



## عيسى-1 (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
اذا انتهى عصر النفط والفحم ؟!


----------



## سامى عصر (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
معروف طبعا لا تخلق الطاقه من عدم
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## حيدر الشمري 1969 (19 أبريل 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء ارجوكم لدي سؤال
هل من الممكن استهلاك طاقة قليلة للحصول على طاقة اكبر هذا بالنسة لتوليد الكهرباء


----------



## محمدبسام (1 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الاخوه الاعزاءتشرفت بانضمامي لاسرة هذا المنتدي المحترم بكل معاني الكلمه ورغم انني لست مهندسا ولاكني حاصل علي دبلوم فني صناعي قسم خراطة معادن والتحقت بالعمل كفني صيانه ميكانيكيه بمصنع في بورسعيد والي حد ما لدي خبره بالميكانيكاالمهم ان هذا الموضوع عجبني لاني مهتم به واحب ان اقول للاخوه الاعزاء انه من الممكن ان تستحدث كهرباء من العدموعندي الدليل وهو عباره عن فيديو لرجل انشاء ماكينه لانتاج الكهرباء من العدم ولاكني لا اعرف كيف انشرها في منتداكم الجميل وانا شخصيا لدي فكره وعن قريب باذن الله سابداء في تنفيذهاالمهم اقول للاخ الكريم مقدم الاختراع لا تسمع لمن يريدون ان يحبطوك وحاول وباذن الله ستنجح وحتي ان لم تنجح فستكون كسبت شرف المحاوله وانا متاكد انك ستستفيدمنها وباذن الله ساحاول تنزيل الفيديوالذي يؤكد انه من الممكن ان يكون هناك موتور يعمل للابد وبدون ان يحتاج الي طاقه خارجيه لعل منكم من يستطيع ان ينفذ هذه الفكره والذي ان نجحت سيكون بسببها الخيرالوفير للاسلام والمسلمين في جميع انحاء الارض


----------



## محمدبسام (1 يونيو 2011)

استاذن الاخ الكريم مشرف الموقع ان يشرح لي طريقة تنزيل الفيديو مع جزل الشكر


----------



## قزيز أسامة (9 يونيو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا::68::68::68::68::68::12::12::12:


----------



## ضياء مضر (10 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اود الاستفسار اكثر من الاخ جاسور حول امكانية انتاج مولد كهربائي بدون وقود ولي الكثير من الافكار الجاهزة ولم افلح بنقل الحركة الديناميكية بشكل مستقر فكل المحاولات التي صممتها بائت بالفشل ما الحل ارجو الرد مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ضياء مضر (10 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي واصدقائي في منتدى المهندسين العرب 
عذرا لدخولي في صلب الموضوع بشكل مباشر وبدون مقدمات وسلامي الحار لكل مشترك ادلى بدلوه لخدمة اخيه الانسان تمنياتي لكم بالموفقية والنجاح الدائم اقبلوني صديقا لكم


----------



## Ahmed Ab (10 يوليو 2011)

الفكره جيده ولكن المشكله فى التنفيذ فنحن نتكلم كثير ولا نعمل لتحقيق هذا الكلام واود ان اقول وبدون اى احباط ان من الصعب وان لم يكن مستحيلا ان تنشاء شىء من دون اصل له او اساس فمثلا لا يمكن ان تنشىء شىء بدون وجود شىء اخر خالق له حتى ولو سيساعده قليلا فالقادر على خلق الاشياء من العدم هو الله سبحانه وتعالى ولكن يمكنك المحاوله لتتاكد فنحن فى دول لا تومن بالقدره البشريه فلا تهتم بهم وتوفر لهم ما يريدونه من موارد فما بالك بالدول المتقدمه فيوجد افراد فى دول قاموا بابحاث مهوله بل خياليه فى هذا الموضوع ولم يتوصلو الا القليل فيمكن ان تصنع جهاز يولد طاقه ولكن ببعض المساعدات الخارجيه فبدونها لا يمكن


----------



## talb20 (10 يوليو 2011)

تحياتي مع ارق امنياتي


----------



## satofa10 (16 يوليو 2011)

ak-44 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم صاحب الموضوع
> اول شي انا طالب حادي عشر علمي سوري في الكويت
> يعني ماني من مستوى الاخوة المهندسين الكرام الموجودين هون
> ...


الاخ المحترم قبل ان تقوم بتجميع مكونات محرك برنديف عليك الحصول على الماده العازله للمغناطيس وهيا مادة البيزموث فبدونها يستحيل ان يعمل المحرك ان لي تجربه مع هذا المحرك بلمناسبه ان مادة البزموث يصعب الحصل عليها والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## satofa10 (16 يوليو 2011)

الاخوه الأعزاء من يقول بئن الطاقه لا تولد من العدم محق 100% ولكن المغناطيس هو الطاقه بعينها فمن يريد النقاش في هذا عليه الأجابه اولا كيف يصنع المغناطيس اما اذا كان يتكلم بدون معرفه فرجاء ان لا يجادل بما لا يفقه وسلام قول من رب كريم


----------



## satofa10 (16 يوليو 2011)

من اخر تجاربي قمت بتجميع مكونات المحرك الكهربائي الذي يعمل بلا وقود وقد قمت بتشغيله بأدخال طاقة 24vوالخرج ظهر على ساعة قياس الفولت 227vولكن المشكله كانت بعدم وجود امبراج فهو بلملي امبير ولكن لا يائس مع الحياة فما زلت اعمل على تطويره لحل مشكلة الأمبراج مع رجاء من لدية تجربه واقعيه ان يشارك بهذا الموضوع مع تمنياتي للجميع بلتوفيق لما فيه خير امتنا وسلام عليكم ورحمه من ربي ورب الخلق اجمعين


----------



## المقدسي2011 (21 يوليو 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## hamza.abo3rb (7 يوليو 2012)

جميل جدا 00 اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## Berbe Besma (17 يوليو 2012)

thanks


----------



## Berbe Besma (17 يوليو 2012)

thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAKRSUPER (18 يونيو 2017)

أرجو ألمعزرة عن ألتاخير فلبحث فى نيطاق ألتطوير مع أستخدمات ألبيلازما وتطورات ألمزهلة ليهازاألمجال جارى ألاستفادة فى أدخله مع ألمشروع لتعويض بعض نيقات ضغف ألمحرك وألقدرة ألحصانية واثبات ألزبزبة وألله أعلام وألوفق


----------



## Ahmed Ab (28 يوليو 2017)

اختراع من عام 2007 ولم يتطور حتى او يحدث فيه اى شىء من خلال علمى وبحثى فى اشياء مشابهه فالطاقه تتحول فقط ولا تاتى من العدم ولكن اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح فربما نكون خاطئين 
وفقك الله لما هو صالح


----------



## SAKRSUPER (3 أبريل 2019)

ألفكرة كلاتى محرك تربينى يعمل ألمحرك على نظامين ألفكرة كانت من ألبيلازمأ وهى تحتاج ألى ألكهربأ عامل اساسى وضغط ألهوأء أمأ ألان مع ألتقدم ألتكنولوجى للدفع ألايونى وألجرأفين ألمحرك يحتاج ألى أصحاب لعمل ألمحرك


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (4 فبراير 2021)

القول بتوليد الطاقة من لاشئ يشبه تماما القول بإيجاد المادة من لاشئ أى خلق شئ غير موجود أو يشبه إحياء رجل مات منذ ألف عام وهذا لا يكون إختراع ولا هندسة ولاعلم ولكن يكون معجزة إلهية لايقدر عليها إلا الله عز وجل ........إليك مثلا إختراعى عام 1989 والذى كان محفوظا بكلية الهندسة جامعة الإسكندرية وتمت سرقته وفشل التنفيذ فى الخليج ولكنه نجح بإمتياز فى الدنمارك والنرويج واسكتلندا والسويد لتوفر أمواج المحيط طوال العام إن 350 وحدة توليد فقط مثل الموضحة بالفيديو تولد طاقة تعادل السد العالى إذا عملت توربيناته بكامل طاقتها إن دولة مثل المغرب تستطيع توفير نصف مليون برميل بترول يوميا بتنفيذ هذا المشروع الجميل منخفض التكاليف 
https://www.mediafire.com/file/h7jg...%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%B7%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A9.mp4/file


----------

